# Layout advice -- second draft



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

After great feedback from the forum, I've reworked my design. 

The principle changes tried to maximize curve diameter everywhere, standardize on R10 switches wherever possible and increase track length for the mainlines. I think I have achieved most of that. See below the latest, which has some of the operating stats and designed direction of travel indicated. I also have a drone shot of the plot I used for measurement. You can see the shed in the middle, which is 16'x13', and the railroad ties which frame about 1/2 of the main section. 

The two mains are parallel overlapping folded dogbones (I think), each with ~480 feet length. For the biggest trains, there is an option to just run on the outermost loop (length ~245') where minimum radius is 18'. The limiting factor on mainline curve radius is the narrow easternmost section, the lowest the mains get is 13.5'. 

There is an east and west interior loop and an elevated 'mountain run' in the northern section. All have tighter curves (lowest 11'4") to fit in the available space. The yard and the wye are the only sections that use R7 switches. 

I'll build in sections, the first being the main outer loops. When complete, I should be able to run 5 trains (two main, two inner loops, mountain run) without much intervention.

Any and all comments welcome. I'm about to place a track order...


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

Rjstruble said:


> The two mains are parallel overlapping folded dogbones (I think), each with ~480 feet length. For the biggest trains, there is an option to just run on the outermost loop (length ~245') where minimum radius is 18'. The limiting factor on mainline curve radius is the narrow easternmost section, the lowest the mains get is 13.5'.
> 
> There is an east and west interior loop and an elevated 'mountain run' in the northern section. All have tighter curves (lowest 11'4") to fit in the available space. The yard and the wye are the only sections that use R7 switches.


IMO the most important factor is the curve radius on the mainline, especially if you're running long trains - >15 cars. If you have grades then the wider curves are even more important. In your mt section you are designing tighter curves, although 11' is pretty good, the bigger curves there are better because those mt sections most likely have grades >2%. 

I can say from experience that having steep grades and long trains dont mix, and I really like both. So if that's your tendency too, open up the mt curves even at the expense of tighter flatland ones.


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

Agree completely. The tighter curves are on the mountain loop which will be flat grade. The access and egress to the loop with be around 3 degrees grade, but the curves are min 19.5’ going up and 25’ coming down.


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

I found it helpful to see the aerial image and plan overlaid and thought I'd pass along.


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

That is incredible Mike, thanks so much.


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

Rjstruble said:


> That is incredible Mike, thanks so much.


I think I have the shed slightly off in the layout plan. The red mountain run is supposed to run over the train ties furthest east. It also looks like the bottom tracks on the south are beyond the ties, they need to be inside. Very helpful.


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

I meant bottom tracks on the west end.


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

That is awesome, I would love to be able to get a drone shot of my plan. I'm afraid pine and oak branches aren't too good for the rotors though.









That's what google earth shows my area looks like.

Hopefully my wife doesn't catch on that my planned layout is bigger than the house.


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

lots of shade for sure.


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

Ok only ten months later and a major milestone completed. The two mainline loops are completed. About 1500 total feet of track in what I think is a folded double dogbone configuration, plus access and egress to the shed where trains are staged. You can see the brown boards with silver mending plates which are all elevations for overpasses or the shed access. ~2% grades. The longer/outer loop is wired with 7 separate power zones, can toggle between DC and DCC, and actually works. 10 awg bus wires and 12 awg feeders. Inner loop wiring next.


----------

